# Oil Filter Part Number???



## my2008m3 (Nov 24, 2009)

Filter experts: 

2002 GTI VR6 (BDF engine) 

Last time I changed oil, I used a VW 071 115 562 A 

Is a VW 071 115 562 C the same filter? 

Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*yes*

just a later one


----------



## my2008m3 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks...my suspicions confirmed!


----------

